# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anyone have experience with Praetorian Pharm or Gym Labs gear?

## PistolPete33

I'm looking for a new source since my last one has no stock anymore. Looking into either trying Praetorian Pharm or Gym Labs. Does anyone have experience with either of these UGLs? I'm running the majority of my cycle on Pharm gear but I won't have enough to finish the entire 12 weeks. I will make it 8 or so with pharm grade and then have to switch over to UGL. Doing a search of both UGL's doesn't bring up much of anything.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Sfla80

Praetorian pharm, is GTG for sure....used to be another brand name. He just came back into the game. He is def one of the best ive seen. I don't have tons of experience as many here. But This guy is top notch.

----------


## probuild42

What lab did you end up going with?

----------


## EverettCD

> What lab did you end up going with?


Ditto.

----------


## Kingdog20

Im going to use Praetorian Pharm..........great prices, also he was johnny on the spot getting back to me

----------


## PistolPete33

> What lab did you end up going with?


I went with Hulk and my TRT script. I actually saved up my Prescription to run on cycle and used the Hulk for my TRT. (for Test anyways)

----------


## probuild42

I was going to try Praetorian, but have seen to many mixed reviews on this lab.

I still have a nice stash of hulk labs that I need to use up. At this point though I have a bit of a bad taste in my mouth tbh. The last bottle of Deca I ran from hulk labs I swear was Tren . Made me mean and sweaty. I have yet to run a tren cycle. So I'm just speculating at this point it was tren based on how I felt and have read about tren. I saved the last of the vial and have ordered a lab max kit to verify. 

I am fortunate to have secured a local pharm grade source for test I will be using from now on. More money but worth the quality.

----------


## DrewZ

I labmax tested a good amount of the new Praetorian gear, very mixed on how it looks compared to other UGL's I've tested side by side.
I decided to shelve it.

----------


## 2iron

> I labmax tested a good amount of the new Praetorian gear, very mixed on how it looks compared to other UGL's I've tested side by side.
> I decided to shelve it.


Is that a good thing?

----------


## DrewZ

There was definitely hormone in everything, however it appeared under dosed in comparison to others I've tested if florescence is an indicator.

----------

